# Back with a Slik



## sworley (Apr 26, 2021)

This past weekend a buddy gave me an old slik tire off a Sting Ray Jr. he recently got in a bike bundle he bought. This tire was mounted on the front of that bike! I would think the handling capabilities of a front-mounted slik to be somewhat lacking! 

Anyway, nice to have a slik again, even if it's a bit dried out and crusty. Before the Scrambler tire, I had a crusty old Schwinn RWL that I ran until it fully died. With the price of sliks, I can't be picky! When this dies I'll likely revert back to the Scrambler tire, I don't mind it on these versatile mid-70s rays that can kinda pull off either look.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 30, 2021)

sworley said:


> This past weekend a buddy gave me an old slik tire off a Sting Ray Jr. he recently got in a bike bundle he bought. This tire was mounted on the front of that bike! I would think the handling capabilities of a front-mounted slik to be somewhat lacking!
> 
> Anyway, nice to have a slik again, even if it's a bit dried out and crusty. Before the Scrambler tire, I had a crusty old Schwinn RWL that I ran until it fully died. With the price of sliks, I can't be picky! When this dies I'll likely revert back to the Scrambler tire, I don't mind it on these versatile mid-70s rays that can kinda pull off either look.
> View attachment 1398895
> ...




I'm with you on that, it may be I saw them go from muscle bike to BMX in real time. I did it to my own, I spent a lot of time off roading before I made the switch and the BMX knobby was much  appreciated.


----------

